# My Award-Losing Temporary Sump



## randypng (May 26, 2010)

Hello all,

I'd been doing a lot of reading on this forum for quite a while now. I have a 15 gallon planted tank (it's not award winning, so I'll show it if you guys want to see it) utilizing a DIY Overflow/Sump filtration system.

However, I'm currently beginning the process of fine-tuning and upgrading my sump. Completion will take approximately two days (48 hours for aquarium-safe silicone to cure), and initially I was contemplating on letting the tank 'survive on its own without any filter.

After much thought, I just wouldn't wanna take any risks so I decided to make an ugly temporary sump (albeit it's a permanent construction). I'm using a 3-Liter glass tank, with the inner dividers made up of cut-up tupperwares.

I know the filter-media chambers are pretty small (I'll be using SeaChem filter media), but I would love some constructive criticisms and comments please!

_Front_










_Back_










_Close up of filter media chambers_










_Top View_










Cheers!


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

The problem with such a small sump is that if the flow from the tank continues, but the return is blocked or power outage stops the pump then the water ends up all over the floor. 

I usually keep the sumps only about half full of water, and the remaining space holds the water from the tank when power fails until it drains down below the intake. I am using boxes of about 20 gallon volume with roughly 10 gallons of water in them during normal operations. I have similar sumps on 3 tanks: 125 gallon, 72 gallon and 50 gallon. I really should have more space in the sump for the large tank. It has overflowed. :-(
This means the total sump volumes are roughly 1/4 to 1/3 the volume of the tank. (Except the big tank, which is undersized at 1/6 the volume). 

Similar numbers for a 15 gallon tank: The sump should be roughly 4-5 gallon volume and set up to hold about 2-3 gallons of water during regular operation, and a reserve capacity of about 2 gallons. But your reserve capacity will be based on how much water runs out of the tank before the flow stops. Each system is different. 

The very careful work you are doing makes it look like quite a project!


----------



## randypng (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for the reply!

Yup, this was going to be a temporary one to keep my tank running while i build a bigger sump. I had originally planned this small one to run for only about 2 days before switching up to a bigger one.

However, 10 minutes ago, I dropped it on the floor and it broke 

Thanks for the comments anyway! I think I'll be getting a bigger sump!


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

looks pretty cool actually.


----------

